# Please give responses on uterine thickness



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

hello ladies i'm just very nervous right now about how thick my uterine lining should be.  If i can get any input on how thick your lining was at the time of FET that would be very comforting and helpful to me.  I read a response saying it should be like 7mm on another message board and then on this one i hear that 9mm, which mine was two days ago was good.  My coordinator at my dr's office also said anything over 7mm is good.  Please give me some feedback on what your lining may have been right before transfer.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think anything over 7mm is fine xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

my clinic told me they would like 10mm or over


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Latlasan..
I have finished my FET treatment (Bfp) my lining at et was 7.5..  hope this helps.. I have also read onother threads who have had success' with 11..

So good luck I'm sure it will all be fantastic

Aneke


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi there me again.. If you need any peer support during the TWW please don't heasitate to look me up.. I know it can be a rotten time as i have just been through it.



Aneke xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Many clinics will look for a womb lining of minimum 8mm for good implantation.

If yours was over 8mm and your clinic are happy then I wouldn't worry.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all your responses.  I am so excited and scared at the same time for Monday.  I have a massage on tomorrow so i'm looking forward to that to get some relaxation.  Thanks for all the positive responses.  I'll be talking with you all this upcoming week.  


Aneke -  did you have any symptoms while waiting for your test?


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Lat.. good luck for tomorrow.. hope the massage relaxes you  

As for symptons yep i had loads..
HOWever we are all different sweetie.. it's only because i have had 1 icsi previouslely (bfp) that i recognised what was going on.
I understand that the tww is the hardest part, but the best advice i have is keep busy... sounds very boo hooo but really     stay positive xx tomorrow i will guide you to some great tww diaries to help get you through (unless you have found them already..) 

Sleep tight 

A xxx


----------

